# Micromax MMX372G 3g usb modem config in linux mint 8



## pratik_narain (Feb 28, 2010)

I've purchased a Micromax MMX 372G 3g usb modem with a BSNL 3G sim card in India. It is automatically mounted as a storage device. I referred to google and learned about usb_modeswitch. I used usb_modeswitch and I'm able to actually recognize the modem at /dev/ttyUSB1. I tried Network Manager as well as wvdial to connect. With network manager I've no success. And with wvdial also Its not connecting. I'm posting the script which I use to switch modem mode as well as my wvdial.conf file and lsusb output before and after the modem modeswitch.

~/init_3g_modem
# /bin/bash

usb_modeswitch -v 0x05c6 -p 0xf000 -M "5553424312345678000000000000061b00000002000000000 0000000000000"
sleep 2
modprobe -v option 
sleep 2
echo "05c6 9000" >/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id

wvdial.conf
Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","gprsnorth3g.cellone.in"
Stupid Mode = 1
Modem Type = Analog Modem
ISDN = 0
New PPPD = yes
Phone = *99#
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1
Username = 9532996898
Password = pratik
Baud = 9600

lsusb before modeswitch
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 016: ID 05c6:f000 Qualcomm, Inc. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0421:04c4 Nokia Mobile Phones 
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0461:4d22 Primax Electronics, Ltd 
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:63ee Microdia 
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

-- the Qualcomm device is the storage device.

lsusb after modeswitch
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 017: ID 05c6:9000 Qualcomm, Inc. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0421:04c4 Nokia Mobile Phones 
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0461:4d22 Primax Electronics, Ltd 
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:63ee Microdia 
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

-- I'm not confirm that whether it is the qualcomm or the primax device that is the modem mode device.

Any help regarding this is requested ASAP. Thank you.


----------

